# [SOLVED] Lenovo G560 conexant cx20671 smartaudio hd



## kilrail (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi Guys

I bought my wife a Lenovo G560 about 6 months ago and just installed Skype today and that's when we found out the microphone doesn't function at all. I suspect it never did and I couild call support etc but I wonder if anyone has any ideas or where I can get a genuine driver to update if indeed that is the issue. I can't see anywhere to change microphone settings . When you go to control panel / sound you can see the recording device is set as conexant cx20671 smartaudio hd but configue is greyed out so if there is something I could change it is not possible.
Has anyone any ideas please?


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Lenovo G560 conexant cx20671 smartaudio hd*

If it is a driver issue, you can download the latest one's from the Lenovo support website (that's where you should get all drivers from for Lenovo laptops, not from anywhere else):

USA: Lenovo Support - Home (US)

UK: Lenovo Support - Home (GB)


----------



## kilrail (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: Lenovo G560 conexant cx20671 smartaudio hd*

I actually tried that and installed an allegedly later driver but then weirdly the microphine function was shown and was working but the speakers were not and it said sound not installed.
I rolled back the driver and lo and behold everything now works.
I have no idea how this worked but one happy wife so who cares!


----------

